# Universal DAW Articulation Manager



## Sean J (Jul 15, 2020)

I've made a new articulation manager to export hundreds of maps at once, for multiple DAWs.

Studio One
Cubase (currently requires the latest version of Excel)
Reaper (beta)









Most map settings are auto-filled w/ defaults, so an articulation & note number is as complicated as it gets for a beginner. You can overwrite any setting though.

Drive Folder


If it helps you let me know!


-Sean


----------



## Markrs (Jul 16, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> I've made a new articulation manager to export maps for a few DAWs.
> 
> Studio One
> Cubase
> ...


Looks very cool, supporting Reaper via the rearticulate plugin would be amazing given that it has to be hand coded in, as there is no gui for creating articulations


----------



## Sean J (Jul 16, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Looks very cool, supporting Reaper via the rearticulate plugin would be amazing given that it has to be hand coded in, as there is no gui for creating articulations



Thanks, I'll check Reaper out. I knew it had something here, but that's it.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 16, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> Thanks, I'll check Reaper out. I knew it had something here, but that's it.


Got the name slightly wrong it is reaticulate. There is a thread about it by the developer https://vi-control.net/community/th...-4-0-now-available.66851/page-31#post-4580384

have to admit I haven’t used it yet due to having to code the articulations, though I know I’ve done it will save lots of time in the future.


----------



## Sean J (Jul 16, 2020)

Reaper Update:

I've already done half of it just now. Once I have a chance to play with it more I'll upload some test export files to see if it works. If it does I'll add the new Articulation Manager to the URL above.


----------



## Sean J (Jul 21, 2020)

New version posted...

* Reaper added
* Cubase attribute feature fixed & auto-sorted by group# now
* Opens output directory upon export
* DAW view buttons added to the Ribbon to make editing maps easier
* Added a guide sheet/tab at the bottom that explains how to use the file

Where I'm at with Reaper:

Everything auto-fills with default colors, an educated guess or default icon, etc. You can obviously write your own colors in if you prefer. MSB, LSB, and Program # are all auto calculated to just cycle up in number to stay unique. You can use your own numbers if you prefer. But again, this is all meant to be as automatic as possible. Multiple note or cc outputs and groups should work. MIDI Channel is in there, but may need a tweak.

A future feature idea:

I could probably... maybe probably add an Expression Map interpreter to read maps you already have and put them into a new worksheet... so you could import maps you already have into the Excel File to convert to a different DAW. Would anyone want this? Don't just say yes cause it's a cool idea. I'm sure anyone would agree with that. But if anyone feels it would help them in a significant way, I'll play with it sometime.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 23, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> New version posted...
> 
> * Reaper added
> * Cubase attribute feature fixed & auto-sorted by group# now
> ...


This is great news!


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jul 23, 2020)

This is fantastic Sean! Haven't yet looked at this new version, but can I check, did you get around to fixing the issue that the old version (from a few years ago) had where you needed to have n+1 slots per instrument or else the export would fail?

Thanks!


----------



## vicontrolu (Jul 23, 2020)

Super cool! Thanks!


----------



## Sean J (Jul 23, 2020)

Mihkel Zilmer said:


> This is fantastic Sean! Haven't yet looked at this new version, but can I check, did you get around to fixing the issue that the old version (from a few years ago) had where you needed to have n+1 slots per instrument or else the export would fail?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, that issue motivated this near-100% rewrite.

Before, I relied on an existing Excel feature to recognize a new map... unwise. Now the export code looks at these hidden columns which, unlike the rest of the file, use very simple formulas anyone could edit.






As long as the export code sees a new map name and the right row number, it will work.


----------



## Sean J (Aug 3, 2020)

Heads up: I've added a file to the folder that reads Sibelius SoundSet XML and parses out a table with Instrument Name, Technique, and KS note# (to convert Sibelius to DAW maps)


----------



## Sean J (Aug 9, 2020)

Cubase Update:

I've just learned that I used a formula in the Cubase export that's only in the latest version of Excel (Office 365 only, not even Excel 2019 had it). It breaks the export unless you have the latest Excel installed. Other DAW's work fine.

If you're in a hurry, I'm pretty sure you could just use install office 365 temporarily as you can still use it pre-activation in a sort of trial mode. That or you can hijack a friend's computer (buying people food generally smooths this over, as I've learned from experience). 

I'll update the thread if I can make it backwards compatible with older versions of Excel.


----------



## dadadave (Aug 18, 2020)

It used to be it was recommended you always leave your top articulation slot empty as a dummy slot, so to speak, in Cubase, to prevent undesireable behavior.

Is that still a thing nowadays?


----------



## Sean J (Aug 18, 2020)

dadadave said:


> It used to be it was recommended you always leave your top articulation slot empty as a dummy slot, so to speak, in Cubase, to prevent undesireable behavior.
> 
> Is that still a thing nowadays?



I never did, but I would _strongly advise_ putting "natural" first. (non-muted sustains / longs)

If you ever switch DAWs later on, some programs require this. When you hit stop at bar 32, it's a way of saying "here's the default articulation for bar 1 cause nothing was marked" and the program wants to know what keyswitch resets everything. This could save you re-editing your maps later.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 18, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> I've made a new articulation manager to export hundreds of maps at once, for multiple DAWs.
> 
> Studio One
> Cubase (currently requires the latest version of Excel)
> ...



I am trying to create patches in Hollywood Strings for keyswitching in Studio One 5.
Is it possible?


----------



## Sean J (Aug 18, 2020)

I answered on the other thread, for anyone who may be interested. There's some info about articulation switching options/limits with PLAY and various DAWs, as well as a mention of TransMidifier, for those unaware of it. It's niche info, but could help someone.


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 18, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> I answered on the other thread, for anyone who may be interested. There's some info about articulation switching options/limits with PLAY and various DAWs, as well as a mention of TransMidifier, for those unaware of it. It's niche info, but could help someone.



Wow.
I´m gonna try.
Really thanks for all your help.


----------



## dadadave (Aug 19, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> A future feature idea:
> 
> I could probably... maybe probably add an Expression Map interpreter to read maps you already have and put them into a new worksheet... so you could import maps you already have into the Excel File to convert to a different DAW. Would anyone want this? Don't just say yes cause it's a cool idea. I'm sure anyone would agree with that. But if anyone feels it would help them in a significant way, I'll play with it sometime.



The ability to import Expression Maps into the Excel file would indeed be great, even without any converting happening. It would enable people to manage all their Expression Maps in a central document without having to enter them manually (considering lots of people have many Expression Maps already). In my case, I bought art conductor from babylonwaves, so I have lots of Expression Maps someone else made that I'd like to modify and adapt to my needs. Being able to do so in an Excel sheet would be awesome!


----------



## dadadave (Aug 19, 2020)

Also, two questions on how to use the spreadsheet, for Cubase Complex:

1. What sort of values can I enter in the "Color" column? Do I spell out the color as a string, according to Cubase's naming? making that field have a drop-down list with only valid options would be nice to have.

2. I don't know what the whole thing about Excel's "remove duplicates" feature and listing articulations, adding a master list etc. is about; Does that mean the Articulations/Attribute/Group/Description in columns DA through DD is sort of global? Wouldn't that be a problem, if, for instance, in one Expression Map I wanted Accent to be a Direction and in another Expression Map it's suppsed to be an Attribute, or for instance for one articulation to be in one group for one instrument and in another for a different instrument? Would that require naming them slightly differently?


----------



## Sean J (Aug 19, 2020)

dadadave said:


> 1. What sort of values can I enter in the "Color" column? Do I spell out the color as a string, according to Cubase's naming? making that field have a drop-down list with only valid options would be nice to have.



AH... it's a number. In the Cubase color editor, you can either use the default (12 ish?) or add 50 more color presets if you want. I'm pretty sure it starts on 0, not 1. You could just use "7" for everything you want to have the same color, then decide which colors you want after importing everything. Your expression map wouldn't have the same colors in my Cubase. It just says "use the first color preset" when you put a 0, "use the second one" when you put a 1. Does that make sense?

For Reaper users (or people switching from Cubase to Reaper):

The color column is intelligently interpreted. Reaper wants a pre-defined color name, as listed when you click the Reaper Complex View. If you used a number in Cubase, that number will convert to a reaper name automatically (at random, just so colors are used)... or you can type them in yourself to control the color. If you use both DAWs (for some reason?) then I'd use numbers, but base those numbers on the Reaper color name list. That way both programs could look identical.



dadadave said:


> 2. I don't know what the whole thing about Excel's "remove duplicates" feature and listing articulations, adding a master list etc.



What are you referring to? I can't find where I've said anything about that on this thread or in the file's guide/tips. I know you're not crazy, that I've mentioned this before. I'm just drawing a huge blank.



dadadave said:


> for one articulation to be in one group [or attribute] for one instrument and in another for a different instrument? Would that require naming them slightly differently?



My approach is different, but you could do that.

Problem:
Spitfire Accents: velocity increase
Orchestral Tools Accents: Keyswitch, as they sampled accents

What I do:
1) I name everything consistently cause I'm too OCD not to. 
2) When several instruments use the same group/attribute mentality, I group them by saving multiple copies of the Excel file: Spitfire, VSL, OT.
3) When all instruments differ, even within the same library, I click these in on the Cubase GUI.

Having done that for a while, I can tell you that still feels 100x faster than using the GUI.

That may not apply to every scenario of course, so again you could still use different names.


----------



## dadadave (Aug 19, 2020)

thanks for clarifying about the color thing!

I wanted to include a screenshot of what I was referring to the first time around, but was too lazy :-D I was referring to this bit:





Can you just define one "sfz" for instance, and then refer to that in multiple Expression Maps in their respective "Articulation / Sound Slot"? That's what I imagined the "master list" might mean, but wasn't sure. And if that's the case, what happens if I'd like to have multiple entries with the same articulation name like so (just as examples):

sfz - Y - 1 - sfz
sfz - Y - 2 - sfz
sfz - N - 1 - sfz

Will the Expression Maps know which "sfz" I meant, if it's in the same row, for instance?

(I'm not sure if that's a big deal, anyway, I hardly ever use multiple groups and currently do all directions. I can also just experiment to find out how it works, maybe that's easier than trying to describe in words)


----------



## Sean J (Aug 19, 2020)

OH, right... the giant text I placed so obvious no one could miss it.........

What I meant:

List 30 maps worth of data. After that, you'll need an attribute/group list. So... copy your entire articulation list into a blank worksheet > REMOVE DUPLICATES (on the Data tab in Excel) > now you have a list you can use here, add group numbers or attributes. Rather than fill this out by hand, Excel will give you a list of each unique articulation name this way. Handy time saver.

Btw, I'm sort of dumbing some explanations down. I realize if you know what a string is, I could be less specific. I just want it clear for anyone else who may read this.



dadadave said:


> Can you just define one "sfz" for instance, and then refer to that in multiple Expression Maps in their respective "Articulation / Sound Slot"?



That's exactly how I mean for this to work, not the multiple entry idea. Interesting, could work, but convoluted to read and write for people unless you were fairly committed to mapping often.



dadadave said:


> I'm not sure if that's a big deal, anyway, I hardly ever use multiple groups and currently do all directions.



LOL, well I did all directions too and avoided groups when I used Cubase. In the end, I came to appreciate groups, but IMHO they are a poor workflow for good user experience. They are the right idea though, especially in Dorico. Notion and Dorico have to understand that mutes stay in place when you change from stac to legato. Users just shouldn't have to mouse click multiple edits to do something any orchestra-savvy program should know how to do already. It's cumbersome.

It's good to pick this apart though, as it answers a lot of questions I used to get over email on my last editor. It's better to have all the best answers in one place. So I don't mind at all. You're definitely keen on this though. Great questions.


----------



## tack (Aug 19, 2020)

scoredfilms said:


> Reaper wants a pre-defined color name, as listed when you click the Reaper Complex View.


FWIW Reaticulate is happy with a hex color (#rrggbb) too. But the benefit of the predefined names is that general articulation colors are consistent across banks.


----------



## Sean J (Aug 19, 2020)

tack said:


> FWIW Reaticulate is happy with a hex color (#rrggbb) too. But the benefit of the predefined names is that general articulation colors are consistent across banks.



Right, I just haven't added the hex option yet. It's stupid simple (like everything you've done with Reaticulate), so I have no excuse.  Once I edit the file again, I'll add it.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Aug 22, 2020)

tack said:


> FWIW Reaticulate is happy with a hex color (#rrggbb) too. But the benefit of the predefined names is that general articulation colors are consistent across banks.


Cool to know that Reaticulate supports Hex colours, that I didn't know!


----------



## Luis (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi Sean!

First all congratulations for your work with vst expression mapper! A great tool!

Is it possibly to have four "Additional Output Mapping" instead of two in your "VST Exp Mapper - v2.xlsm" tool?
I need it for a more complex articulation mapping.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Sean J (Oct 7, 2020)

Luis said:


> Hi Sean!
> 
> First all congratulations for your work with vst expression mapper! A great tool!
> 
> ...



It shouldn't be too hard, though you should see the updated file at the top of this thread. You're using an older version that isn't really reliable for the articulation direction/attribute feature. The new file fixes a lot there.... though it requires the latest version of Excel to use. If you don't have the latest, I believe an Office 365 trial would allow you to still use the file. I mention this as adding the additional outputs on the old file would be a nightmare. In the new file it would be fairly easy. I just kept it simple as most people don't map that complex. In any case, I'll take a look at it. This map file is a weekend hobby for me so reply in a few days.


----------



## Luis (Oct 8, 2020)

Sean J said:


> It shouldn't be too hard, though you should see the updated file at the top of this thread. You're using an older version that isn't really reliable for the articulation direction/attribute feature. The new file fixes a lot there.... though it requires the latest version of Excel to use. If you don't have the latest, I believe an Office 365 trial would allow you to still use the file. I mention this as adding the additional outputs on the old file would be a nightmare. In the new file it would be fairly easy. I just kept it simple as most people don't map that complex. In any case, I'll take a look at it. This map file is a weekend hobby for me so reply in a few days.



Thanks Sean for your quick reply!

I have the Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016 version.
Anyway, it would be very good to have four "Additional Output Mapping" in this new version of your great tool (Articulation Managerr.xlsm)

Thank you very much again and when the new version is ready I download it and upgrade from Excel to 2019


----------



## Sean J (Oct 12, 2020)

** UPDATED to v3 **

1. REAPER - custom HEX colors added
2. CUBASE - 2 additional outputs added (5 outputs total, for now)
3. TIPS tab - clarified phrasing on Dorico's GUI better handling larger maps vs Cubase

I also made it even easier to add more outputs. More outputs & techniques... lots more... is much more stable and GUI-friendly in Dorico over Cubase. Smarter instruments (Spitfire's solo violin or Infinite Brass) offer the simplest workflow plus agility, and obviously work in any program without the need to map. So before anyone goes far down the rabbit hole of complex maps, I'd look into those.

Before buying Office 365, I'd make sure it works for you. I'd hate to have someone buy something to use this and it not work. I don't really support this properly. I just commit Sunday nights to trying to do something that will help people, as music tools can get convoluted.


----------



## rlundv (Oct 12, 2020)

Sean J said:


> ** UPDATED to v3 **
> 
> 1. REAPER - custom HEX colors added
> 2. CUBASE - 2 additional outputs added (5 outputs total, for now)
> ...


I would just like to thank you for this! It's great!


----------



## Luis (Oct 12, 2020)

Sean J said:


> ** UPDATED to v3 **
> 
> 1. REAPER - custom HEX colors added
> 2. CUBASE - 2 additional outputs added (5 outputs total, for now)
> ...


Superb work Sean! Thank you very much!


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 13, 2020)

Sorry Is this Windows only?


----------



## Sean J (Oct 13, 2020)

stigc56 said:


> Sorry Is this Windows only?



Yes, sorry. 99.99% of everything actually works in OSX just fine. But OSX has had a very inconsistent relationship with allowing Excel VBA (macros) to create files and folders. In the current state of things, I can't make it work. If an update changes it, give it a year and the mapper will no longer work cause of a new OSX update. It's a pill. What's more, Office 365 is the only one that will allow Cubase articulations to be ordered properly.

So it's not for everyone, but not because I don't want it to be at least.


----------



## stigc56 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## OldSkoolMark (Oct 21, 2020)

Can I use this tool to create Dorico expression maps?


----------



## Sean J (Oct 21, 2020)

OldSkoolMark said:


> Can I use this tool to create Dorico expression maps?



In the URL, there's a second file for Dorico. However... Dorico 3.5 users don't need it.

I asked Paul Wamsley (the Dorico dev who works on Expression Maps) to reduce the redundancy required to make a map. Before, you had to list everything... and mutes made it a pill to do it all.

Stac
Sustain
Slur
Portato
Bucket Mute + Stac
Bucket Mute + Sustain
Bucket Mute + Slur
Bucket Mute + Portato
Pixie Mute + Stac
Pixie Mute + Sustain
Pixie Mute + Slur
Pixie Mute + Portato

A mapping nightmare, to say the least. It took forever to setup Dorico.

I asked for a feature that would allow adding "Mute" once and apply it to the rest, which they've done now. So 1) my mapper is outdated and 2) Dorico's GUI is faster to use now. VERY VERY complex potentially, yes... but faster to use than Excel.

The main barrier to setting up instruments now is the work. Daniel said they are working with Spitfire to map the BBCSO library. My preference is to avoid complex maps and use libraries like Infinite Woodwinds & Brass, as 1) they are much truer to instrument's and their abilities and 2) Dorico has better MIDI playback out-of-box than DAWs do. Dorico still doesn't humanize note lengths and sustained dynamics, so it sounds boring and dead until you edit it in the Piano Roll... but otherwise, it's flawless. So we're getting very close to amazing results out-of-box. There's at least that good news in all this.

Right now, I prefer StaffPad. I write fast in it, it sounds absolutely amazing. Dorico is catching up on playback, but the writing workflow is amazing. The handwriting is a pill during your first song, but then you start flying with it after that. So if you don't yet own Dorico, I'd try that out. StaffPad doesn't need maps. You tap to add instruments and tap to swap Spitfire, Berlin, etc. It's amazing. It's just not an engraver, for those who want a lot of page mark-up and control over formatting.

Edit: I only StaffPad because 1) No maps are required to use and 2) I write faster with it than I ever have in any other program. So it's an alternative at least worth knowing.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 21, 2020)

Sean J said:


> I only StaffPad because 1) No maps are required to use and 2) I write faster with it than I ever have in any other program. So it's an alternative at least worth knowing.



Well, to be honest, with Staffpad you _cannot_ use (your own) maps, with Dorico (and Sibelius and Finale) you could use Note Performer (that's actually the main reason I use Dorico).
With Notion you have mappings for EWSO and (the old) VSL SE. So you also don't require keymapping for the other (bigger) programs (don't know 'bout Musescore). Handwriting recognition on Windows using a tablet is way better with Notion than with Staffpad.

Btw it's a shame that Presonus only adds features to better interface with S1. Yesterday also a new version of Notion (6.8) has been published, but I wouldn't have noticed if I weren't a beta tester (no email from Presonus like for S1).


----------



## Sean J (Oct 21, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> with Staffpad you _cannot_ use (your own) maps, with Dorico (and Sibelius and Finale) you could use Note Performer (that's actually the main reason I use Dorico).



StaffPad doesn't need it though. It's mobile-focused, not compatibility.

Presonus is fine on compatibility. VSL, EW, SA, OT, 8dio, etc. Cubase, S1, FL, Reaper, Dorico, Notion, etc. None of them handle techniques the same way and we still don't have an open sampler with auto-mapping which VST3 supports. Until that happens, they are all equally lacking in this area. StaffPad took the trade-off here, which works and has it's place in a market. Compatibility isn't necessary, AS LONG AS you get UX right enough. Notion has good recognition they bought from a 3rd-party. I emailed the owner of StaffPad suggesting he look at it. He's working on improving recognition.

We all value different things. Some want control. Some want scripting. I just value composing, not controlling how the program works. My only issue with StaffPad is wanting more sounds, but.... I've been emailing David about that too. StaffPad is definitely growing, and fast. I wouldn't make promises on his behalf, but I will say great things are coming to StaffPad. Dorico will probably get there, I just think it will take a few years before workflow is where it needs to be.

Though if Note Performer is what you love most, why not get into StaffPad? Performance is what it does best.


----------



## Luke Davoll (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi Sean,

Small issue in the mapper for reaper. The color column doesn't seem to output correctly. I enter "legato" in the color column, but "default" is output. Entering a color number resulted in a run time error.

FR: could the lookup be tweaked to do...whats that called again...fuzzy searching? So...if you have "tremolo sul ponticello" for example, the script picks up "tremolo" in the name and assigns the tremolo icon name. 

I was using cubase but their mapping did my head in. Testing out reaper and enjoying it immensely over cubase. But you're right about staffpad. Will have to try that out one day...


----------



## Luke Davoll (Feb 5, 2021)

Also, After row 3001, the icon name/lsb fields won't allow the formula to be extended. After copying/extending, it flashes briefly and then disappears.


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi Sean,

cudos to you for taking the time to build such a tool for those who strive to build rather compresensive Expression Maps and want to work around Cubase's bad GUI. I downloaded your sheet and tried to build an EMap containing 81 Expressions in total (I'm using the trial version of Microsoft 365). By only putting the articulations into the F column and the map name into D I am constantly getting Runtime 13 - Type Mismatch errors and I don't know why. The debug mode is pointing to these code lines:

'Go through each cell, store output filename if row is a new map (2 left = 1)
For Each c In r
If c.Offset(0, -2).Value = 1 Then
Close #1
ThisWorkbook.Sheets("VBAsheet").Range("G2").Value = c.Offset(0, -3).Value
output = c.Offset(0, -1).Value
Open output For Output As #1
End If
If c.Offset(0, -4).Text > 0 Then
*Print #1, c.Value & Chr(10)*
End If
Next c
Close #1
ThisWorkbook.FollowHyperlink foldr

Since I am not into coding I kindly want to ask you for help. Cheers!


----------



## Luke Davoll (Feb 12, 2021)

Cookie Thumper said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> cudos to you for taking the time to build such a tool for those who strive to build rather compresensive Expression Maps and want to work around Cubase's bad GUI. I downloaded your sheet and tried to build an EMap containing 81 Expressions in total (I'm using the trial version of Microsoft 365). By only putting the articulations into the F column and the map name into D I am constantly getting Runtime 13 - Type Mismatch errors and I don't know why. The debug mode is pointing to these code lines:
> 
> ...



I'm not at the pc now, but what you could try is to export the demo maps that Sean has already populated in the file. Once that is all working, my advice is to slowly start to change things. Remember, never "cut" in Excel, just copy/paste. Make sure your map has no empty rows between articulations etc. Just make it look as identical to the demo maps first visible when you open the file clean. 

I wish you luck in your endeavours! 

Luke


----------



## Cookie Thumper (Feb 13, 2021)

Luke Davoll said:


> I'm not at the pc now, but what you could try is to export the demo maps that Sean has already populated in the file. Once that is all working, my advice is to slowly start to change things. Remember, never "cut" in Excel, just copy/paste. Make sure your map has no empty rows between articulations etc. Just make it look as identical to the demo maps first visible when you open the file clean.
> 
> I wish you luck in your endeavours!
> 
> Luke


Hi Luke,

the export function works fine with Sean's demo map. I even managed to export one custom map which had fewer Expressions in it but when I put in more than 62 articulations or so, it would not work anymore (also one of my friends testet my faulty sheet with his full version of Excel 2019 but with no luck). So I think I already did what your suggesting. I even put together all my articulations in another sheet and then pasted this into Sean's sheet into the articulation column. I even removed the formatting by using the Windows editor for a clean conversion but no matter what I did, I could not get rid of the error.

So I will investigate further but thank you for contributing your thoughts! 

Edit: Strangely the error seems to be caused by adding the map name into the E column. In this scenario I pasted a total of 81 articulation names into the F column with no instrument names (E) set after line 70. But when copying the 70th instrument name to the 71th, I am getting this Runtime Error. Otherwise the sheet is clean and was not edited any further.


----------



## Luke Davoll (Feb 13, 2021)

Cookie Thumper said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> the export function works fine with Sean's demo map. I even managed to export one custom map which had fewer Expressions in it but when I put in more than 62 articulations or so, it would not work anymore (also one of my friends testet my faulty sheet with his full version of Excel 2019 but with no luck). So I think I already did what your suggesting. I even put together all my articulations in another sheet and then pasted this into Sean's sheet into the articulation column. I even removed the formatting by using the Windows editor for a clean conversion but no matter what I did, I could not get rid of the error.
> 
> ...


Again not at the PC, but there's a chance some hidden formulas haven't been copied all the way down. Do you know how to copy a cell down? Double click the bottom right hand corner. If that doesn't work when doing that to the visible columns, you may have to unhide some hidden columns and do the same thing. I'll have a look later on and see what I can find out.

Edit: this makes sense in my head, but upon proof reading, there's a chance this could literally make no sense! I'll check it out later!


----------



## Sean J (Feb 21, 2021)

Hey guys, sorry for the delay.

Last year I started sampling and I've been working to put up a new site here in the next couple weeks, converting samples to more open formats for non-Kontakt users, and more. Been off the forum for a bit.



Luke Davoll said:


> Hi Sean,
> 
> Small issue in the mapper for reaper. The color column doesn't seem to output correctly. I enter "legato" in the color column, but "default" is output. Entering a color number resulted in a run time error.
> 
> ...



I can't promise anything right away (just odd timing) but if PM me if it gets to be a nuisance for you. I'll look at these the next time I dig into the file though. I had initially thought about an index match (fuzzy, lookups, etc.) to auto-fill the colors, but I wasn't entirely sure about Reaper works here. Is there a limit to how many custom articulation names, and therefore custom colors can be used? This would definitely help with the file being more "automatically as easy as possible" which was my aim here. Good suggestion.



Luke Davoll said:


> Also, After row 3001, the icon name/lsb fields won't allow the formula to be extended. After copying/extending, it flashes briefly and then disappears.



If you need more than 3000 rows, you'll have to auto-fill formulas for several rows, as various formulas refer to each other.

---

*HOW TO EXTEND THIS FILE:*

*It's easiest to show everything if you click the "Studio One" view first.*







*Select Columns D through the end (currently column "CA"). The end last section is the light orange section (ending in "First Used Art"), in case that changes at some point. It probably won't.

---*

That said, you've mentioned hidden formulas, so if you already did this and it didn't work I'm not sure why. There's only one formula that would ever potentially have to change, and only if you were scaling up to 100,000 rows. At that point, it's best to split maps into multiple files (strings, brass, etc.) as this kind of Excel mapping runs slower at that size. I've done it. It works. Slower.

Hope that helps at least for now.


----------



## Sean J (Feb 21, 2021)

Cookie Thumper said:


> Hi Luke,
> 
> the export function works fine with Sean's demo map. I even managed to export one custom map which had fewer Expressions in it but when I put in more than 62 articulations or so, it would not work anymore (also one of my friends testet my faulty sheet with his full version of Excel 2019 but with no luck). So I think I already did what your suggesting. I even put together all my articulations in another sheet and then pasted this into Sean's sheet into the articulation column. I even removed the formatting by using the Windows editor for a clean conversion but no matter what I did, I could not get rid of the error.
> 
> ...



I confirmed the 63+ sized map issue, but found a way around it.  Don't debug the error, as it breaks running the macro. Just click "end" and retry the export. A simple retry works just fine for me.

Cubase xml has an extremely bloated schema. It's 99% of the complexity of the Excel file, uses the most unusual features, and thus it's harder to find/fix issues. So I can't promise a quick fix on this even if I had all week to dig deep. I usually hate workarounds, but it's at least very simple and hopefully temporary.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 21, 2021)

Sean J said:


> Hey guys, sorry for the delay.
> 
> Last year I started sampling and I've been working to put up a new site here in the next couple weeks, converting samples to more open formats for non-Kontakt users, and more. Been off the forum for a bit.
> 
> ...


Hi Sean, look forward to seeing what comes from your sampling! Do you know if this universal DAW articulation manager would work with Cakewalk? I have Reaper and Cubase, but have thought about using Cakewalk as it is meant to have one of the best articulation managers in it. Using this could smooth the transition to using it with articulations.


----------



## Sean J (Feb 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Hi Sean, look forward to seeing what comes from your sampling! Do you know if this universal DAW articulation manager would work with Cakewalk? I have Reaper and Cubase, but have thought about using Cakewalk as it is meant to have one of the best articulation managers in it. Using this could smooth the transition to using it with articulations.


Cakewalk should already import from this mapper.

I read that Cakewalk imports two different formats, including from Cubase. If that's true, then it should import. If not, there is one possible reason I can imagine as to why (including a workaround) but I really can't see it not working. From what I've read, Cakewalk has a bit more functionality possible, so you may want to tweak the maps after importing them anyway.

I don't use Cakewalk, but if anyone gets it working let me know and I'll update the OP for anyone who finds this thread.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 23, 2021)

Sean J said:


> Cakewalk should already import from this mapper.
> 
> I read that Cakewalk imports two different formats, including from Cubase. If that's true, then it should import. If not, there is one possible reason I can imagine as to why (including a workaround) but I really can't see it not working. From what I've read, Cakewalk has a bit more functionality possible, so you may want to tweak the maps after importing them anyway.
> 
> I don't use Cakewalk, but if anyone gets it working let me know and I'll update the OP for anyone who finds this thread.


Thanks Sean, currently trying to get some things up and running with Reaper, but after that I might see how I go with using Cakewalk and importing Cubase articulation maps


----------



## Sean J (Feb 23, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Hi Sean, look forward to seeing what comes from your sampling!


Thanks, I started early last year because I strongly felt StaffPad needed more options. Reached out to the app owner to talk about his sample player, put up a site, did the business stuff, then realized I wanted to do a lot more. Thus the converting to more scalable web services and more sampling formats.

I only have some sampled-synth libraries right now. I wanted to be able to use StaffPad to write with synths like Tron, Dunkirk, Stranger Things, Axel F, Retro Games, etc. There's also some "helper" patches. I took choir performances that had a great blend and found a sub I liked to enhance the low end. One patch works well with brass. One for high strings, etc. I just wanted what for me would feel like a good starting point. That aim + the limit of having only a mod-wheel and velocity made for an interesting set of libraries. I have 4 done now (not all released until my new site is up), but doing this has fueled a desire to do a lot more now.

Hopefully this year I'll have a strings project done or mostly done. Most libraries just aren't hitting enough of the right points for me. I'm still very early days in my mind. It takes a long time. But when I look at my existing sample collection (which includes most public libraries and some private), I really feel like there's a lot more that needs to be done. There are so many basic things you just can't write with samples. Boggles my mind. I'm not complaining. A lot of people do great work. I just want to try a different approach.

We'll see.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 23, 2021)

Sean J said:


> Thanks, I started early last year because I strongly felt StaffPad needed more options. Reached out to the app owner to talk about his sample player, put up a site, did the business stuff, then realized I wanted to do a lot more. Thus the converting to more scalable web services and more sampling formats.
> 
> I only have some sampled-synth libraries right now. I wanted to be able to use StaffPad to write with synths like Tron, Dunkirk, Stranger Things, Axel F, Retro Games, etc. There's also some "helper" patches. I took choir performances that had a great blend and found a sub I liked to enhance the low end. One patch works well with brass. One for high strings, etc. I just wanted what for me would feel like a good starting point. That aim + the limit of having only a mod-wheel and velocity made for an interesting set of libraries. I have 4 done now (not all released until my new site is up), but doing this has fueled a desire to do a lot more now.
> 
> ...


Fascinating you say this as one of the things that puts me off Staffpad is the restricted libraries. I think of all the great world libraries, or all the crazy stuff you get from, Spitfire LABS, or Pianobook, or Klang. Those are some of the stuff you would want. It is the same problem if I wanted to use just iOS, none of those libraries are available. Synths and FX are actually fantastically supported on iOS, but orchestral samples, except for Staffpad.

So if Staffpad offered more of those types of samples that could be a real bonus. I think it would be good for Staffpad to have a marketplace where 3rd party sample libraries that have been built independently for Staffpad could be sold.


----------



## TimRideout (Jul 1, 2021)

I would loooove to try this - but I can't see the "Music" tab in Excel - is it Mac only?


----------



## Sean J (Aug 6, 2021)

TimRideout said:


> I would loooove to try this - but I can't see the "Music" tab in Excel - is it Mac only?


Hey, sorry... I'm often on VI-Control for months, then off for months, etc. Which Excel to use is a common question, so I'll address a little more than you asked. I don't support this file, but occasionally I've answered questions. So, know what you're getting.

*Excel versions to use*

I made this in Office 365. Other versions should work, but Cubase requires 365, due to messy XML and a formula required to re-arrange the text.

Mac doesn't work as OSX blocks Excel scripts from creating files/folders.

The Music tab is built into the file, not the program. Excel 2010+ (and 365) allows custom tabs to be added to specific files. MS is about to simplify their ribbon again (something 8 years overdue IMHO), so support may change for this.

Maintaining the file: if anyone has come to depend on this file (I hope not), then I've learned that imaging a computer with Excel still requires internet to activate (I live most of my life very disconnected), so unless one were to obtain an illegit copy, there's literally ZERO possibility for having a permanent tool here that won't get outdated at some point. I can't stress enough that the world moves on.

Alternatives: Studio One's xml is the easiest to edit in an editor like VScode, which is free. It may mean re-configuring your Kontakt / VEP template, but it's worth considering and a trial to test.

And finally... as I say over and over, just use StaffPad. It's going to conquer the universe anyway.


----------



## Kabraxis (Aug 27, 2021)

Such a fantastic tool, @Sean J!
I just couldn't figure out how to assign colors to articulations for Reaper reabanks. When I put a number ('8 or 8 e.g.), Export function throws an error "Type Mismatch". I tried formatting cell to number and text, with same results.

Is that a feature not implemented, or am I missing something?


----------



## Mahn (May 22, 2022)

Great work although I am somewhat clueless as to how to use it?
Also, do you know if it will run in an Excel alternative like Libre Office or Open Office? I don't have Excel and am not that enthusiastic about buying it


----------



## Kabraxis (May 23, 2022)

Mahn said:


> Great work although I am somewhat clueless as to how to use it?
> Also, do you know if it will run in an Excel alternative like Libre Office or Open Office? I don't have Excel and am not that enthusiastic about buying it


SeanJ doesn't seem to be around for a while now yet I can answer that. You will need Excel specifically since this sheet not only uses Excel programming, it's using Visual Basic programming in the background, which is only available to Microsoft Excel and not Libre or Open Office.


----------



## Mahn (May 23, 2022)

Kabraxis said:


> SeanJ doesn't seem to be around for a while now yet I can answer that. You will need Excel specifically since this sheet not only uses Excel programming, it's using Visual Basic programming in the background, which is only available to Microsoft Excel and not Libre or Open Office.


Ok, thanks for replying. I might let it pass then - even if I did the trial of Excel to get this working, it may not work again in the future anyway = possibly best to find a more long term solution. Thanks


----------

